# Any free CEU classes from ICC ?



## BayPointArchitect (Nov 1, 2017)

Once upon a time, ICC would post free online classes - available to a limited number of participants.
Does anyone know whether-or-not they still do that?
Any other free classes from a "ICC preferred CEU provider"?

Thanks


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

If you just need hours and not content

National fire academy has some online

Hit online under delivery

https://apps.usfa.fema.gov/nfacourses/catalog/search


I think they let anyone take them

Will post one or two others later


----------



## classicT (Nov 1, 2017)

If you join the American Wood Council (free to join as a code official), they offer an incredible amount of CEU's that are accepted by ICC as a preferred provider (counts towards the 50% from ICC). Link below for the courses.

http://www.awc.org/education/ecourses/-in-tags/tags/icc


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

Contact this agency and chapters 

They give free training sometimes. Just make sure you get documentation needed for your hours

https://nfsa.site-ym.com/page/ChapterInfo


https://nfsa.site-ym.com/?TrainingEvents


This is a contact

cindyg@nfsa.org

Not sure if she handles your area, but will get you there. Sometimes they do not post all classes. Get on her email list


Plus contact some of the icc chapters


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

Check the state fire marshal or Building dept if there is one

Keep forgetting you are not in CA


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Nov 1, 2017)

Awesome. 
The NFPA and AWC both require a little time for the registration process but it works to score a few free CEU's.
Thank you!


----------



## Sifu (Nov 1, 2017)

buildingcodecollege.com has free classes.  But, if you want the ceu's, you gotta enroll.  I think it is 100/yr for access to all of them, pretty reasonable compared to most.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 9, 2018)

Everyone can take one free class at www.buildingcodecollege.com using the coupon code "welcome" inside of individual course enrollment (biggest class is 0.4 CEUs).  The real deal is the Full Enrollment, where you get access to all the courses for year for one low price.  Currently 2.8 ICC preferred provider CEU's worth, and more courses coming out this year.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 10, 2018)

There are a lot of free classes and webinars that are ICC preferred here:
https://www2.strongtie.com/workshops/workshops.asp

I think I got about 20 CEU's there


----------



## jar546 (Apr 5, 2019)

Here is another link that I use for free ICC CEUs.  I am registered with them.

https://www.awc.org/education


----------



## north star (Apr 5, 2019)

% = % = %

Try these:
*(1)*  TRANE Heating & Cooling, click on the Training link: * https://www.trane.com/commercial/north-america/us/en.html*

*(2)*  Delta Faucets & Plbg. Fixtures:  *https://www.deltafaucet.com/for-professionals/training*
Click on the Link for "online CEU's for professionals".

I recommend that you search other manufacturer' websites......A lot
of them are AIA, online CEU, approved providers.

*(3)*  AEC Daily: *https://www.aecdaily.com/*

*(4)* Hanley Wood University: * https://www.hanleywooduniversity.com/*

*(5)* Ron Blank & Associates: * https://www.ronblank.com/Online_Courses/Free_Courses/Newest*

...and on and on and on and on.

As with any internet site, be careful what you click on & visit.
Some sites [ may ] have Spyware, MalWare, viruses, tracking cookies
and all kinds of things that you do not want on your computer......Just sayin'


*% = % = %*


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 8, 2019)

Could not find any free on the The National Fire Sprinkler Association web site


----------



## north star (Apr 8, 2019)

*@ = @ = @*

Rick,

Thank you for the information.........My apologies to you
sir !.........I have updated the List to remove the NFSA
from consideration.

*@ = @ = @*


----------



## north star (Jun 2, 2019)

*& ~ & ~ & ~ & ~ &*

Here is another site with Free CEU's...........It is from
the Whole Building Design Guide:
*https://www.wbdg.org/continuing-education*

*& ~ & ~ & ~ & ~ &*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 3, 2019)

https://learn.iccsafe.org/ihtml/application/student/interface.icc/index.htm
Scroll down to the online course and you will find one for solar and one for non-potable water system


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Joining an ICC chapter may provide additional free training, our chapter does lunch training. Not sure all chapters provide training or not.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 7, 2019)

Wood Structures Academy
7 AIA LU/HSW; 2 AIA LU/Elective
https://continuingeducation.bnpmedia.com/academies/wood


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 11, 2019)

Be "wary" of "Cookies" you will be clogged with "crumbs"


----------

